# Benelli 10 gauge ?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

anybody else hear the rumor that Benelli is going to start producing a 10 gauge?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I haven't heard it yet but wouldn't be suprised if they did. It seems like there's been a huge growth in ten bore followers the past couple years (that if anything, is increasing steadily) and I always thought benelli was losing out by not having a ten to put on the shelf. It'd be sweet to see a SBE in a ten. Right now the only auto tens available are gas operated, it'd be nice to have something a little different to choose from and a little more friendly competition might drop the prices on the one's already out.

...needless to say I've been wanting a ten. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Christmas bonus check is buying me a new 10 gauge,, im really looking at the SP-10,, gotta love the extra pellets right boys,, espically during spring hunting!!


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

GB3, an SP-10?? Go with the Browning Gold. I haven't any problems with mine. I'd go with the synthetic model instead of the wood which I have!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I have a Browning Gold 10 also with wood. I would recommend the synthetic. The wood seems a lot softer then my other guns. Also, the thing starts to rust as soon as the weatherman forecasts rain. Other than that, it has been a really good gun. Would like to get a Benelli 10 if they ever make one though.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Qwack, I haven't had any problems with rust. The stock broke the last day of the early season. The gunsmith said it got hit. Go figure. So after $160 and 2 weeks later I was back with the 10.


----------



## smokin gun (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate to burst anyones bubble but I wouldn't buy any more browning shotguns ever. I had a browning BPS 10, jammed steady, shells would not eject, or come out of the barrel. 40 yards missed a 4x8 sheet of plywood. I also called Browning to find out if they field test their guns before they put them on the market and guess what they told me!!!
NO and they new they had a problem with it and did not know how to fix it. It was the worst piece of junk I ever bought. Now I only buy Remington. (they are proven in the field)


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Benelli is not coming out with a 10 ga. until 2007-2008 and it will be a pump like the Nova.


----------



## leeroyboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, I shoot a BPS 10 gauge and haven't had any problems. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket!!!! I've used every brand and shot size of shell also. All the way from 4 buck to the new Hevi-Shot T. I do take the trigger/bolt group out after every 4 or so day hunt, and spray them down with cleaner and then re-lube with a light gun oil and away we go again. I also used a ton of compressed air to dry them before lubing back up again. Having said all that......I would like to try a semi-auto 10 gauge!! I had a Ithaca Mag 10 years ago that didn't work very well. Bought the Browning BPS and also use a 12 gauge 870 with a Hastings Wadlock barrel in 3 inch for geese/ducks. I just added a Beretta Xtreme 391 to help with "getting old and can't pump so fast no more" getting that second shot off faster. Heck, all these guns are great!!! Use the one that fits you best and HUNT SAFE!!!!!!!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I love my Brownings, in both 10 and 12ga. The 10 is a BPS, and plan to get a Gold 10 in the future. Benelli 10? Nah, I'll pass and stick with the best there is.


----------

